# Two more labels!



## Joanie (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## PolishWineP (Sep 22, 2007)

Those labels make me want to get into the car and drive to your place for wine! They are wonderful!


----------



## Joanie (Sep 22, 2007)

Thank you! Head east! =)


----------



## PolishWineP (Sep 22, 2007)

I think I need to head south this coming week, not east... Dallas is calling me...


----------



## Wade E (Sep 22, 2007)

Real nice Joan, did you use the Vintners wine base for the Black currant? How do you like it?


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 22, 2007)

Joan,
You have two fantastic labels there. Love how you black current turned out. You have two winners there!!!!










Ramona


----------



## Joanie (Sep 22, 2007)

PWP, I would if I could! Maybe next year.

Wade, yes I did. The color is beautiful but I was underwhelmed with the taste the last time I racked. I'm hoping it improves with age.

Thanks Ramona. The BC label changed quite a bit from the original idea but I thought it was presentable.

I just realized I need to make a rhubarb label!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 22, 2007)

Underwhelmed, really? What recipe did you use?
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## scubaman2151 (Sep 22, 2007)

The top one looks sweet. Very nice.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 22, 2007)

PWP- you need to make a detour out east, pick up Joa, Appleman, Wade and whoever else and THEN head south! We'll supply the wine for you, all you gotta do is drive


----------



## PolishWineP (Sep 22, 2007)

If I'd known that LAST week I could oblige you. But alas, I must work all day Monday and then head out. Not enough time... Maybe next year we can carpool!


----------



## swillologist (Sep 23, 2007)

PWP if you're heading down I-35. Wave when you go by.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 23, 2007)

Joan, those labels are fab....what did you enter this year????


----------

